# Salomon Boot Sizing



## Edi (Jun 29, 2016)

Hey guys I am wondering if anyone can compare salomon boot sizing to burton or dc or k2. I want to get a pair but no local shops seem to have any. I have tried on a few other brands and was hoping someone could tell me if they run true to size. I normally wear 11 in regular shoes, dc and burton 12's fit me good, and k2 I had to run smaller at 11.5. Anyone know how to true to fit they are?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

In my experience, pretty true to size in length, narrower in width. If you have narrow feet, Salomons tend to be a pretty solid bet. If you don't, proceed with caution. They may or may not work for you, but then again, that's true of any boot that you're having to buy without trying on first.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Boot sizing is a mess, you've only got to see the boot fitting threads to realise this. My pro fitted Burtons say US 9.5 and my self fitted Salomons say US 9. The Burtons hurt and always did and so far 2 pairs of Salomons have been super sweet and comfy once broken in. You really can't tell if a boot will fit without trying them on. The closest you're going to get is by measuring your feet as per Wiredsports instructions in the the boot fitting sticky. I can pretty much guarantee that you need smaller boots than you think though.

Edit: I seen the above and will say my feet are actually quite wide and Salomon's do run narrow but the standard one's fit me the best. Who'd have thunk it?

Also I said sticky but this thread isn't stickied yet, though you'll find Wired's measurements instructions in multiple threads: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/showthread.php?t=157737

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Edi (Jun 29, 2016)

Yeah I'm kind of confused on this sizing. I tried on 2 different Burton's and had toe curling at 11.5, always heard your toes should just be touching the liner. Don't know how 11.5 is too small but it is. The length was good but i still had a little heel lift why I'm considering salomons.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

In my opinion....
Forget any boot size, shoe size, sandals or sock size you've worn. Go the shops nearby and choose the ones that fit best based on the stiffness you're looking for.

You have 2 options:

1. Go to the shops nearby, and try the ones they have. Pick the one you feel most comfortable and snug in.
Yeah that limits you a bit to what's available in your nearby shops. So?

2. Buy online from a place with super return policy. Get the Salomons you think you want in the 2 sizes you're undecided with. Keep the best one. But chances are.... neither would fit well. So return both and go back to step 0. Try again. 

It's still a couple months from snow time, so you've got some time to go back and forth with boots/shops/mail if you want. But in my opinion.... option 1 is better. Plus you get to look at hanging snowboards, bindings and last season's jackets, goggles and pants at 50% off. That's nice.

BTW I'm in a similar case as you.... wear size 10.5 and sometimes even 10 in normal shoes....... almost every boot is too tight on the toes and still give me heel lift (specially DC and Burton). K2 I've tried in 10.5 and they are pretty good fit. 32 I must wear size 11 and almost no heel lift. Salomon... 11 is too big, 10.5 was ok; 10 was probably doable. Bootches be crazy yo.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Edi,

I would highly suggest against using a shoe size (Brannock) as a measure of snowboard boot size. The standards are very different and should never match. The best way to begin is to get a barefoot length and width measurement for both of your feet.

STOKED!


----------



## Edi (Jun 29, 2016)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Edi,
> 
> I would highly suggest against using a shoe size (Brannock) as a measure of snowboard boot size. The standards are very different and should never match. The best way to begin is to get a barefoot length and width measurement for both of your feet.
> 
> STOKED!


Yeah measured my foot using a piece of 8x11 paper lol... I was just a tad over maybe at around 11.3 inches or so. I'll try the 11's with the salomon I think. Although companies say the mondo size on the box, I don't always feel like it is correct lol. It would take me a bit of effort to try to scrunch into burton 11's.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Edi said:


> Yeah measured my foot using a piece of 8x11 paper lol... I was just a tad over maybe at around 11.3 inches or so. I'll try the 11's with the salomon I think. Although companies say the mondo size on the box, I don't always feel like it is correct lol. It would take me a bit of effort to try to scrunch into burton 11's.


Hi Edi,

I would try to get that measurement really accurate using the method below. It is a big red flag when street shoes are smaller than snowboard boots. That should never be the case. Also, the heel lift you are getting. Both of those signal sizing problems. 11.3 inches is 28.7 cm which is an easy size 11 in snowboard boots. You may also be having a width issue so it will be worth your time to measure barefoot width as well.

Please measure your foot using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).


----------



## Edi (Jun 29, 2016)

F1EA said:


> In my opinion....
> Forget any boot size, shoe size, sandals or sock size you've worn. Go the shops nearby and choose the ones that fit best based on the stiffness you're looking for.
> 
> You have 2 options:
> ...


I saw your post about tm-two sizing. I got like 27 cm feet and I saw you had 27.5. Did your tm-twos pack out alot or are they good? Think I should go with 10.5 or 11? Thanks.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Edi said:


> I saw your post about tm-two sizing. I got like 27 cm feet and I saw you had 27.5. Did your tm-twos pack out alot or are they good? Think I should go with 10.5 or 11? Thanks.


Hi Edi,

27 cm is size 9 in snowboard boots. I would strongly suggest that you take a barefoot width measurement on both feet.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Edi said:


> I saw your post about tm-two sizing. I got like 27 cm feet and I saw you had 27.5. Did your tm-twos pack out alot or are they good? Think I should go with 10.5 or 11? Thanks.


Yeah I may have measured wrong 

Im actually 28.5cm barefoot and wore 11 TM2 which were perfect. Then got 10.5 Focus Boa because 28.5 = 10.5 but they are almost unwearable. I went back to my old TM2s. They packed out a lot (especially the older year liners), but I stuck the 10.5 liner in them and they're perfect. I'd buy size 11 again. But that is my foot. You may probably fit exactly as mondo. I fit mondo in some boots... K2 i was ok in 10.5 but ThirtyTwo I'd get 11 for me.

But you'll never know until you try the boots. Thats why now I just skip the measuring and go straight to trying them


----------

